# The Big Trout Have Been Hot And Many!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We have finally moved out of our transition period for our fish here in Matty Bay and has made things more stable and consistent, "Specially With Our Big Trout Numbers". It's been pretty much daily that someone has landed a fish over 7 lbs on my boat, a few days ago we landed 4 fish in 20 minutes over 7 lbs in 20 minutes and one hitting the 8.5lb mark. For the most part when the tides have been out some we've been drifting in deeper water throwing soft plastics such as Down South Lures and Mirro Lures with a 3/16 oz jig. For my bait people if they want it they will use live shrimp or Gulp under a rattle cork and do very well likewise. It has been very hard to beat either of the 2 tactics that I have mentioned above. At times on the calmer mornings the top water bite has been outstanding on the flats if we are wade fishing. The bay is loaded with shrimp and menhaden plus finger mullet, its been fun watching the fish school up and hammer on those big bait pods as we make a drift right to them. There are many Redfish in the bay also, we have been limiting out on both Reds and Trout fairly easily. Some days the bite has been right at daylight and other days the bite wont turn on until 10:00 am. The evening trips have been awesome also, its hard to beat being on the Bay and watching that Sun go down. Thank You For Reading The Report and look forward for many more to come, it's going to be an epic Summer for sure so come on out and join me. Take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the outdoors.
"Now Taking Credit Cards"
For convenience to my Houston customers I am launching out of Sargent Tx and fishing East Matty Bay, much closer to drive there than to Matagorda.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout Hollis!!


----------

